
Ask HN: In the US, what is a direct reference? - teddyuk
I saw this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13285995 and this comment:<p>&quot;Now, for the first time in 16 years I find myself looking for a job in SV without a direct reference&quot;<p>What is a direct refernce?
======
jeffmould
He simply means a connection within a company he is looking to apply. He's
applying to companies without having someone within the company referring him.

~~~
teddyuk
thanks!

